# Ridesense



## Specialized6000

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a '12 TCR Advanced 3 and came across the ridesense manual, and saw lots of parts that didnt come with the bike; speed and cadence magnets and a few nuts and bolts.
Should these have come with the bike?


----------



## RC856

I think you get the ride sense with the bike but the rest might be for the Giant computer.
I actually have the Giant computer and it all came when I got a new frame built up.


----------



## r1lee

RC856 is correct. The Ridesense is just that. If you buy a cycling computer, it will automatically come with the magnets. I recently bought the basic Garmin 500 and it came with all the magnets.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

My wifes Defy Advanced came with the various magnets already mounted and all we had to add was a Garmin.
I'd be asking the bike shop where the magnets etc were.
The wheel magnet is fairly easy to get from any shop and the cadence magnet is pretty ugly so I've ordered some of these instead and will put one inside the pedal spindle.
Amazon.com: Magcraft NSN0814 1/2-Inch by 1/4-Inch by 1/8-Inch Rare Earth Ring Magnets, 12-Count: Home Improvement


----------



## Sun Rider

I had the bike shop install the Ridesense and tried one of these for cadence and it didn't work. Pairing wouldn't hook up with it. 
Amazon.com: Hidden Low Profile Magnet for Bicycle Cadence Sensor, Polar, Garmin, Sigma, Cat Eye: Sports & Outdoors

I don't care for the looks of the Ridesense magnet case tie wrapped to the crank. I did get rid of the tie wraps using a spot of super glue.


----------



## SpamnRice

The '12 TCR that I bought came with the speed/cad sensor, wheel magnet & crank magnet. I just had to add my Garmin. So yeah, those probably should have came with your bike.


----------



## the-e-dog

*ridesense*

all wheel/cadence magnets and associated parts come with the bike.All you need is the head unit ant +. Like others said, your bike shop should give you the small parts with purchase of bike.


----------



## twalkman

r1lee said:


> RC856 is correct. The Ridesense is just that. If you buy a cycling computer, it will automatically come with the magnets. I recently bought the basic Garmin 500 and it came with all the magnets.


The Garmin 500 doesn't come with the magnets -- the magnets come with the Garmin sensors which are optional since the 500 by default is using GPS.


With my Giant, I had to go back to the bike shop and they found the magnets in their shop.


----------



## yoeddy

I bought my Giant TCR Advanced 2012 last October...this weekend, the Ridesense sensor appears to not be working. Am assuming that the battery is dead. 13 months seems like a short time compared to the battery in my old Garmin sensor...anyone else finding similar battery life?

Also, anyone know what kind of battery the Ridesense sensor uses?


----------



## RC856

The sensor on the chainstay? You can open it for a look but if I remember, it's just the watch type battery.


----------



## Logan21

Same battery as your HR monitor if your using your Garmin strap.


----------



## yoeddy

Yes, the sensor on the chainstay. Just wondering if other people are finding a 1 year battery life....thought it would be longer than that...


----------



## Logan21

About a year I think, maybe less of my last one. Think it has to take a reading every time the pedal and the speed sensor go by and then transmit that to your Garmin as well.

The more K's you do, the more you do, the more it has to make those data readings...you do the match.


----------



## TCRAdvanced

Hey All,

I'm new here so i'm sorry to bring back an old thread (But hey, I did a search instead of posting a new thread blindly!  ).

Anyway, I recently bought a Giant TCR Adv frame that had one of thiese ANT+ sensors on the frame. 

Sounds like the sensor will probably need to have the battery replaced...

But as for the magnet to measure the cadence, will magnet work? I was looking at maybe picking up this replacement part. This should work no problem correct?

Garmin Speed Cadence Sensor Replacement Parts for Edge 305 500 705 800 FR60 FR70 | eBay

As for the computer, i'm using a garmin Forerunner 305 which is compatible with HR and cadence...and based on my research, should work fine with the ridesense Ant+ correct?


Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Sven_Nijs

For the same money, have a look at my amazon link.


----------



## TCRAdvanced

I like the fact that the ebay link package i brought up includes the attachment to the wheel (looks to be nothing more than a mounting bracket and some zip ties).

But with your link, they are just the magnets.
How did you end up mounting it? if there is a pretty creative way of mounting the magnet to the wheel, probably a good idea cuz i wouldnt be surprised if these magnets disappear every so often. Would be nice to have some extras!



Sven_Nijs said:


> For the same money, have a look at my amazon link.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

TCRAdvanced said:


> I like the fact that the ebay link package i brought up includes the attachment to the wheel (looks to be nothing more than a mounting bracket and some zip ties).
> 
> But with your link, they are just the magnets.
> How did you end up mounting it? if there is a pretty creative way of mounting the magnet to the wheel, probably a good idea cuz i wouldnt be surprised if these magnets disappear every so often. Would be nice to have some extras!


Sorry, your post only mentioned using it for cadence sensing. 
As for mounting, I just took one magnet out of the packaging and put it on the end of my pedal axle - easy.

I don't use a magnet on the wheel as I use the GPS in the Garmin for speed/distance etc. Admittedly I do have a magnet on the wheel of one of my other bikes but that's just for use on the turbo trainer/rollers.

If you *do* need a wheel magnet then your link is probably the way to go.

In all honesty, I really only note cadence when I'm doing a specific session on the turbo/rollers too so not having it on my road bike would be no loss to me at all....

It may be handy if you are having your rides analysed by a coach though.


----------



## TCRAdvanced

Hi,

thanks for the quick response! I didn't realize that the magnet on the wheel is only for speed. I thought that was for both speed and cadence. 

I ended up doing a quick search and came across this (music is horrendous):
NEW Discrete Hidden Cadence Magnet - YouTube

This is what you did right? This is genius! Love the idea.
Thanks so much for the help!





Sven_Nijs said:


> Sorry, your post only mentioned using it for cadence sensing.
> As for mounting, I just took one magnet out of the packaging and put it on the end of my pedal axle - easy.
> 
> I don't use a magnet on the wheel as I use the GPS in the Garmin for speed/distance etc. Admittedly I do have a magnet on the wheel of one of my other bikes but that's just for use on the turbo trainer/rollers.
> 
> If you *do* need a wheel magnet then your link is probably the way to go.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Yes but I got the ones with the hole so I can easily prise them off by putting a screwdriver in the hole. These magnets are strong!


----------



## TCRAdvanced

Just purchased these with the holes too.
I would not have thought to get the ones with the holes but that totally makes sense as its easier to pry off.

Thanks for the help!




Sven_Nijs said:


> Yes but I got the ones with the hole so I can easily prise them off by putting a screwdriver in the hole. These magnets are strong!


----------



## grpweld

Will these magnets stick to Titanium DA pedals? and with the magnets in the axle location does the ride sense pick it up ok?


----------



## Sun Rider

Magnets will not stick to titanium. You could use super glue.


----------



## grpweld

Might be kinda tough to get the pedal off when needed!



Sun Rider said:


> Magnets will not stick to titanium. You could use super glue.


----------



## Sun Rider

I must doing something wrong. When I start off it asks "record?" I push the upper right button and readings come up but they are all blank. I end up holding the two lower buttons in and it goes to "pairing" and finally I get speed, cadence and distance. Must be an easier way.


----------

